# which company to use?



## tigerlily (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Recently a retailer saw my CP shop and asked about buying wholesale from me. He would like to buy a "test run" of my designs (probably about 25 in various sizes) and place a bigger order later if they sell well. 

I would like to find a printer who can handle the whole process for me. I don't want to use CP because the quality is bad (the heat transfers have a rectangular box around them and the colors & clarity in the direct printing are way off).

I've looked at Spreadshirt & Printmojo and I'm now in information overload...I have no idea which service to choose.

I would like to set up a site similar to my Cafepress shop for direct sales, and also have the option to sell wholesale. My biggest concerns are quality, price and control of graphics used on my shirts (Spreadshirt allows buyer to add other designs to existing art).

My designs (all vector) tend to have several colors (see my CP site for examples), so screenprinting may not be an option. 

Can anyone offer me some advice on which service and type of printing would work best for me? 

Thanks so much!
Sara


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Sara,

Can you post a sample of one of your designs? We might be able to tell you if it would be suitable for screenprinting or not.

If screenprinting is not an option, you might think about outsourcing to someone with a DTG printer.


----------



## tigerlily (Feb 15, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> Hi Sara,
> 
> Can you post a sample of one of your designs? We might be able to tell you if it would be suitable for screenprinting or not.


Hi Jasonda,

Attached is one of the files I want to have printed for wholesale (it has 7 colors in it + a single color graphic on back). From what I've read, it might be too expensive to screenprint a small run?

Thanks!
Sara


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Sara,

You might be able to have it printed using halftones. With halftones the printer should be able to use one color of ink for the 3 shades of green, and one color of ink for the several shades of brown.

These tutorials have some more info:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t11230.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t6426.html

If you're not up to creating halftones yourself, you can ask your screenprinter to do it for you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I would like to find a printer who can handle the whole process for me. I don't want to use CP because the quality is bad (the heat transfers have a rectangular box around them and the colors & clarity in the direct printing are way off).
> 
> I've looked at Spreadshirt & Printmojo and I'm now in information overload...I have no idea which service to choose.
> 
> I would like to set up a site similar to my Cafepress shop for direct sales, and also have the option to sell wholesale. My biggest concerns are quality, price and control of graphics used on my shirts (Spreadshirt allows buyer to add other designs to existing art)


You really only need just a screen printer for that type thing. Not a fulfillment service, per se.

You could talk to local screen printers in your area and show them your graphic and ask how much 25 shirts printed with that graphic will cost.

They'll give you the price and then that will tell you how much to charge the retailer. For example, if 25 shirts with your designs cost you $7 each and they retail for $24 each, you could sell them to the retailer for $12 each.

You have the quote from the screen printer. You add on your profit and give the quote to the retailer. They place an order and you take the money and place the order with the screen printer. The screen printer ships you the shirts or they can ship them directly to the retailer. Done.

Spreadshirt allows the "option" for customers to edit the design, but that's only if you check that box. You can control which designs can be edited.

PrintMojo is a service that offers screen printing and offers fulfillment with a store, but the store is for sending customers to who want to pay full price. Like at cafepress. Just with PrintMojo you have to purchase the inventory in advance. There are PrintMojo merchants who use the custom coupon system to give to brick and mortar stores so they can purchase from the site at a discount, but you would still have to have the inventory pre-ordered so it's printed and ready to ship.

You might even be able to find someone with direct to garment printer (not through a "fulfillment service") who can print your designs at good prices and keep all the colors you want in your design.


----------



## tigerlily (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you very much for the info. I honestly didn't think it was possible to buy shirts and have them screenprinted in multiple colors at such a low price -- that's why I was trying to find a fullfillment service instead (if I'm not earning a profit, I'd rather not do all the extra work).

Thanks also for the info on Printmojo's custom coupons and Spreadshirts editing options. There is so much info available on all the different companies that it's hard to pinpoint the pros and cons of each service.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> There is so much info available on all the different companies that it's hard to pinpoint the pros and cons of each service.


Sometimes it's easier to figure out exactly what you need, and then match the service to fit that need.

Just comparing companies side by side may get confusing if they all don't provide the exact service you need.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I honestly didn't think it was possible to buy shirts and have them screenprinted in multiple colors at such a low price


Just to clarify, the price I used was just an example price. 

It may cost more to print the design, but you'll only know that once you start contacting a few screen printers (or direct to garment printers) and getting quotes on the job.


----------

